# PSI Lathe



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am thinking about upgrading my lathe for two reasons: 1) To have a newer lathe, and 2) to be able to turn some longer items, 33"+.

I was looking at the PSI Turncrafter PRO with the bed extension.

Any recommendations? I know alot of you guys here like you JET's but I can justify that $$$ at this point.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Bueller......Bueller.....Anyone????


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> Bueller......Bueller.....Anyone????


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: My alltime favorite movie. I don't know much about the turncrafter lathes but I too am looking to upgrade and am giving serious consideration to the Grizzly G0462.

http://grizzly.com/products/Wood-Lathe-With-DigitalReadout/G0462

Seems like a heck of a lathe for the money and for right now at least free shipping. What kind of turning are you looking at doing? The turncrafter may have a little smaller swing over bed and if you are wanting to do larger bowls that could be an issue. If you just want the longer lathe for bigger spindle work should be fine. I don't know anyone who has one of the turncrafter lathes but hopefully someone who does might chime in. 

John


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

John, something to consider:

I read a review from a reviewer that said on the Turncrafter you can turn the headstock around to do large items. He said it was not mentioned in the specs and the only gear available when you do this is low (500 rpm i think). 

Just a thought. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the turncrafter lathe with the extension bed. I haven't used the extension bed yet so I can't comment on that. I have no issues with the lathe, but don't have much to compare it too. I would get the variable speed model if I was to do it again.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

*started cheap*

I went real cheap on my first lathe not knowing weather that was going to be my favorite part of woodworking. The first time I fired it up I practically had to tackle it, it was bouncing accross the shop so fast. The HSS china turning tools from Harbor Frieght dulled faster than I could sharpen them. Catches are real thrilling when whatever your working on flys accross the room. But it hooked me and upgrading to Jet JWL-1236 ASAP. The $100 used Rigid served its purpose. Dean No. Calif.


----------

